# Group for BMQ 2021 -Reg Force CFLRS



## dan12314 (4 Dec 2020)

Hi all,

I am starting my BMQ at St. Jean on Feb 1. It would be nice to get in touch with other recruits attending the same course before it begins. We could exchange some useful resources relevant for our course and chat a bit. Hopefully we can reduce the culture shock for when we get there. I also made a public facebook group called "BMQ 2021 FEB-APR @ St. Jean", you can look it up and it is free to join. 

See you all there!

_DS edit to correct the year concerned..._


----------

